# Wine with the turkey? Which one(s)?



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

i am having a brined turkey roasted Martha Stewart’s way, covered with cheesecloth, basted with wine and melted butter, and roasted uncovered for the last half hour or so. I love Oregon Pinot Noir, but my wife prefers Oregon Pinot Gris. With anywhere from a dozen to fifteen guests I want something that isn’t crazy expensive but will please everyone. If we go with our above-described likes it will probably be a Wine By Joe PN or a Ken Wright blended PN (their single vineyard offerings are usually spectacular but too pricey for me) and either an Erath or Adelsheim PG. Any other suggestions? I haven’t tried this year’s Beaujolais but was pondering that.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm with your wife. I find most Oregon Pinot Noir's overly light, like red whites, and I live here in the heart of their country. Our Pinot Gris', on the other hand, are a delight, especially with rockfish, halibut or turkey breast. With the dark meat, though, I'm for a big Columbia Valley or California Cabernet or Zinfandel. If you can find it, Script Cellars _Stage Right_ which is 50% Cabernet Franc is fantastic. I'll be serving folks a choice of either Pinot Gris, an old-fashioned oakey Chardonnay or Turley Zinfandel.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I'm with your wife. I find most Oregon Pinot Noir's overly light, like red whites, and I live here in the heart of their country. Our Pinot Gris', on the other hand, are a delight, especially with rockfish, halibut or turkey breast. With the dark meat, though, I'm for a big Columbia Valley or California Cabernet or Zinfandel. If you can find it, Script Cellars _Stage Right_ which is 50% Cabernet Franc is fantastic. I'll be serving folks a choice of either Pinot Gris, an old-fashioned oakey Chardonnay or Turley Zinfandel.


Done! I still have a few bottles of old _Clos du Val_ cab. I haven't had any Washington Zins. Got any recommendations? When I go Zin I usually look for _Ridge_, but I haven't had any since the changes there. I love cab franc blends and will be on the lookout for _Stage Right. _BTW, thanks for inspiring me to look up and see the italics button on my iPad. I'll look for _Turley, _too. Cheers! Oh, and some Oregon wine observations: The Eyrie's PNs sometimes seem to have some heft, and their PG is some years my favorite white. David Lett's iconoclastic nature lives on. Cheers again.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure about WA Zins. Their Cabs are so good I just haven't looked. When I want huge, I go for California Zins and there are so many good ones . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> I'm not sure about WA Zins. Their Cabs are so good I just haven't looked. When I want huge, I go for California Zins and there are so many good ones . . .


No problem. I'm set with the old Napa cab and Adelsheim PG. Thanks for putting me on track. A cab and a second joint sounds wonderful.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It would certainly work for me!


----------

